# Dura Ace wheels w/Ultegra Cassette?



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

I just picked up a new set of Dura Ace wheels, and I was told that it has to run a Dura Ace cassette. Is this true, or will my Ultegra cassette work?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The DA wheels use a deep spline freehub. Only the DA cassette will work with the deep splines. Your Ultegra cassette will drop on initially, but will not seat 100%.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, I should have been a little more explanatory when I asked the question. The wheels are the new WH-7850-C24-CL and upon further investigation, the technical documents say that the CS-6600 will work and is actually one of the recommended cassettes. I took it down to the LBS (in Japan) which deals with Shimano greatly and they said (Dijibou) which is Japanese for alright! 

So, I guess my point is should have read the technical documents first, before asking!

DA cassette is on the wish list of stuff to buy!

Thanks and have a good day!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> The wheels are the new WH-7850-C24-CL and upon further investigation, the technical documents say that the CS-6600 will work and is actually one of the recommended cassettes.


 :thumbsup: The 7850 hubs will work fine with 9 or 10 speed cassettes. A 10-speed cassette will require the spacer. P.S. Congratulations on the wheels. I hope you enjoy your set as much as I've enjoyed mine.



> The DA wheels use a deep spline freehub. Only the DA cassette will work with the deep splines. Your Ultegra cassette will drop on initially, but will not seat 100%.


Sorry, no idea what you're talking about. The 7800/7801 were 10-speed only, but even for them you could use 7800 or 6600 cassettes.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

As you've discovered it will work with 7850 hubs...7800 hubs were the ones that had special deep splines..Shimano wised up and replaced the 7800 hubs with the regular splined 7850 hubs..


----------



## threeta (Mar 20, 2008)

*Spacer width*

can someone measure the spacer for me? or post a link?

I have a utegra cassette, new 7850 wheels and no spacer - nearly trashed the wheels on first ride when the cassette was binding on the wheel... ouch

thanks


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I have used that combination for a year. When using a 10 speed cassette you need the 1mm thick spacer.


----------



## threeta (Mar 20, 2008)

Cut.Aussie said:


> I have used that combination for a year. When using a 10 speed cassette you need the 1mm thick spacer.


Thanks i bought one will try it out


----------

